# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Czy coś mu dolega, czy przesadzam?

## pasjonatka

Witam!
Mam codzienny kontakt z pewnym chłopakiem (wiek – lekko powyżej 20 lat) i nie ma szans na zerwanie lub poluźnienie go. Zachowanie mojego kolegi (nazwijmy go X) jak i poglądy dość mocno mnie niepokoją. Chciałabym wiedzieć czy powinnam się go obawiać, czy jest duże prawdopodobieństwo, że jest chory psychicznie lub ma jakieś zaburzenia, czy mogłabym wykonać mu jakieś testy, które pomogłyby ocenić to, jaki on naprawdę jest, a może po prostu przesadzam. 

Miałam z nim swojego czasu dość bliską relację. Były pocałunki i przytulanie. X mówił, że chciałby czegoś więcej, związku. Kiedy facet chce związku, to albo jest fest zakochany, albo ma jakiś interes w tym(np. jako prawiczek chce seksu). Jestem pewna, że mu się podobałam – szerokie źrenice, wiecznie uśmiechnięty przy mnie, miło się spędzało czas, poświęcał się dla mnie, no i dawał fizycznie tzw. „twarde” dowody :Wink:  na to, ale nie sądzę, aby był zakochany(nie na tyle, żeby myśleć o czymś poważnym). Ostatnio powiedział mi (całkiem poważnie), że chciałby mieć ze mną dziecko. Uważam, że była to swojego rodzaju prowokacja, jakiś eksperyment psychologiczny albo coś w tym stylu, ale pewności nie mam. Jak już jesteśmy przy jego seksualności, to od zawsze robił sobie żarty gejowskie, mówił o wielu kolegach, że są przystojni, któregoś dnia jak się przytulał ze mną, ciągle powtarzał i śmiał się z żartu z jednego z naszych wspólnych kolegów. Powiedział wtedy, że jest on całkiem przystojny, więc zapytałam X czy ogląda pornografię z homoseksualistami. Powiedział, że czasami dla odmiany, poza tym często ogląda stosunki analne z kobietami, ma większy pociąg do stosunków analnych niż waginalnych. Powiedział, że chciałby spróbować seksu z mężczyzną (w grę wchodzi jedynie strona aktywna), ale nigdy się do tego nie posunie. Lubi patrzeć jak kobieta oddaje mocz, a jego popuszczanie przez nią uważa za niezwykle podniecające.  
Jest to człowiek bardzo poukładany i inteligentny, interesuje się wieloma rzeczami, ma świetne wyniki w nauce, jest bardzo ambitny. Wypowiedzi ma zawsze spójne, ukazujące intelekt, używa dość trudnych słów jak na przeciętnego Polaka np. „nobilituje”. Zwykle, gdy udziela odpowiedzi, robi to wyczerpująco. Pomimo wielu błędów składniowych, powtórzeń, jego wypowiedź oddaje inteligencję X-a. Pismo ma niechlujne. Interesują go ścisłe dziedziny życia, ale wiedzę ma raczej powszechną. Poglądy ma dość konserwatywne, ale liberalnie podchodzi do związków homoseksualnych, chciałby legalizacji. Marzy o dzieciach i przykładnej rodzinie stworzonej z kobietą, która nie pije alkoholu (bo on też nie pije – ponoć 2 razy w życiu pił alkohol i więcej nie ma zamiaru – jeden z tych razy widziałam – pokazówka dla znajomych, żeby w końcu się odczepili i więcej nie namawiali do picia). Kobieta nigdy nie może napić się piwa, ponieważ to źle WYGLĄDA (myślę, że to słowo klucz), inne alkohole za jego zgodą.  Idealna kobieta wg niego, to taka, która jest mu wierna, oddana, jest dziewicą i jest mu usłużna. Jest za seksem przedmałżeńskim. 
Jego idol to Heinrich Himmler. Interesują go dyktatury polityczne, chciałby kierować ludźmi i wpływać na nich tak, aby zawsze robili, co chce. Wyśmiewał się z psychologii, mówił, że to głupota, ale raz przyznał, że to potęga i swojego czasu interesował się psychologią tłumu(dowiedział się o tym czytając o Hitlerze) i czasami korzysta w życiu z jej możliwości. Podobają mu się hitlerowskie znaczki i wszystko, co niemieckie. Jak ktoś powiedział, że Kaczyński swoimi wypowiedziami rozpęta kolejną wojnę światową, powiedział, że to dobrze, przynajmniej będzie ciekawiej. Jest przeciwny rozbudowanemu socjalowi, twierdzi, że człowiek sam powinien zadbać o siebie i nikt nie powinien utrzymywać reszty. Chciałby rządów dyktatora i jest idealistą.  Śmieje się z nieszczęścia innych i twierdzi, że mu się to nigdy nie przytrafi. Często sprawia wrażenie, że uważa siebie za kogoś lepszego od innych.  Programy, sprzęty, firma komputerowa, jakiej ma laptopa itd., to wszystko jest najlepsze, wg niego i zażarcie tego broni.
Imponują mu ludzie silni psychicznie i fizycznie z odpowiednią prezencją. Ocenia innych po wyglądzie. Potrafi powiedzieć o kimś „dziwka” i gorzej, kiedy ktoś z wyglądu nie przypadnie mu do gustu, wtedy otwarcie pogardza tą osobą (gdy nie zna osobiście to za plecami, gdy zna potrafi mówić wprost). Przyjaciół dobiera sobie również po wyglądzie.  O swoich najbliższych dba, jest opiekuńczy i można na niego liczyć. Jest dość zdecydowany, potrafi dać poczucie bezpieczeństwa. Jest odważny i nie boi się głosić swoich poglądów. 
Bawi/śmieszy go wszystko, co ma związek z przemocą np. MMA, naprawdę brutalne gry, w których nie tylko się zabija, ale też wymiotuje, bezcześci zwłoki itd., filmy w których mężczyźni biją kobiety pięściami, kopią je, potrafi śmiać się z ludzkich dramatów, popiera w żartach niewolnictwo. 
Często źle słyszy, słyszy co innego niż powiedział rozmówca. Jest uparty i konsekwentnie dąży do celu, często kłamie i obraca kota ogonem, lubi mieszać w towarzystwie, lubi wszystko wiedzieć, jest ciekawski. Potrafi się otworzyć w jakiś temacie, a później wypierać się, że tak powiedział, nie przyznaje się nawet, gdy pokaże mu się dowód w formie wysłanego przez niego sms czy coś w tym rodzaju.  
X jest bardzo łasy na pochwały i komplementy. Ciężko znosi porażki. Potrafi komuś życzyć śmierci czy połamania nogi, tylko dlatego, że poczuł się niesprawiedliwie oceniony. Jak coś nie idzie po jego myśli bardzo szybko traci zimną krew i staje się wredny dla osoby, która nie jest potulna. Potrafi w twarz życzyć tej osobie źle, mówiąc: „mam nadzieję, że Ci się nie uda.” . Nie jest agresywny.

----------


## SirArgal

hmmm... długi opis... 

pytasz o możliwe zaburzenia, testy diagnostyczne, opinie... opinii nie wyrażę - taki mój przywilej. Testy? po co, żeby naukowo udowodnić że to fanatyk faszyzmu, który lubi eksperymentować i pławi się w okrucieństwie? Zaburzenia - można by przypisać kilka z tego opisu.

ps: kontakt zawsze można zarwać lub poluźnić

----------


## pasjonatka

Niestety przez najbliższe kilka lat jestem skazana na codzienny kontakt. Opis długi, ponieważ chciałam dość dokładnie opisać co i jak. 

Mimo wszystko bardzo bym prosiła o wypisanie możliwych zaburzeń, lubię wiedzieć na czym stoję i czego się spodziewać, a jego zachowanie jest dla mnie tak dziwne, że gość stanowi dla mnie niezłą zagadkę.

----------


## SirArgal

do wymieniania potencjalnych zaburzeń musiałbym sam ocenić jego zachowanie - a raczej nie będę miał okazji. Poza tym to nie sztuką jest określić u kogoś zaburzenie psychiczne. Ludzie są na tyle skomplikowanym tworem, że nie stanowi to problemu w większości przypadków. 
Osobiście nie lubię tego typu osób. W swojej opinii zawarłbym określenia "typowy facet", "mania wielkości", "potrzeba dominacji", "potencjał agresywny". W kwestiach jego ewentualnych uczuć, mógłbym napisać coś o zauroczeniu i współczesnym nazewnictwie tego stanu. 
Pytanie czego się możesz spodziewać - niczego, ale zawsze jest możliwość, że da ujście swoim destrukcyjnym poglądom, na czym ktoś ucierpi.

----------


## pasjonatka

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Nie ukrywam, że czuję lekki niedosyt :Smile: , aczkolwiek daje mi to wskazówkę w wyborze drogi. Z Twoich odpowiedzi wyczytałam tyle, że ostrożnie dokonujesz "oceny" opisywanego przypadku, aby nie wprowadzić nikogo w błąd. To, że najprawdopodobniej nikt nie jest do końca, w potocznym języku "normalny", jest oczywiste. Rozumiem, że wg Ciebie on nie odbiega zbytnio od reszty, ale z czasem może się to przerodzić w coś gorszego, choć oczywiście nie musi. Nie ukrywam, że przeszło mi przez myśl, że mógłby być psychopatą(podchodzę jednak do tego z rezerwą), który się nie ujawnia. 

A co do jego seksualności, to on jest biseksualny, homoseksualny, czy szuka swojej tożsamości? A może ciężko powiedzieć?

----------


## SirArgal

Wiele młodych osób interesuje się odmienną seksualnością - nie nazwałbym tego szukaniem, lecz po prostu czystym zainteresowaniem (dużo się o tym słyszy, to może przy okazji i warto to zobaczyć). Ciężko jest jednoznacznie sprecyzować czy chciałby spróbować, czy po prostu o tym dużo mówi. 

Opis nie pasuje mi do psychopatii.

Co do mnie - faktycznie, jestem ostrożny w ocenianiu innych, a raczej robieniu tego publicznie bez osobistego zbadania przypadku. Ponieważ całkowicie ukryłaś swoje motywy względem opisywanej osoby, nie zasugeruję Ci niczego.

----------


## pasjonatka

Po prostu chciałam wiedzieć, na ile mam być ostrożna i o ile teraz mam dystans i czuję się wolna (tzn. że on nie wpływa na mnie, moje uczucia, decyzje, zachowania), o tyle nie wiem, na ile to się mogłoby zmienić z czasem. Lubię go jako kolegę, dla mnie jest dobry (choć był czas, że strasznie się rzucał i mi dokuczał kiedyś, gdy widział, że nie zwracam na niego uwagi, a zwracałam na kogoś innego - coś w rodzaju zazdrości, bezsilności i szukania sposobu na zwrócenie mojej uwagi. Teraz pogodził się już chyba z całą sytuacją). 

Mam tu na myśli, że czasami jest tak, że ktoś ciągle uparcie dąży do celu, osiąga go swoją wytrwałością. Wiele razy mówiłam sobie: "Nigdy w życiu bym czegoś takiego nie zrobiła / nie powiedziała", a bywało różnie. 

Chciałam znać ryzyko, a nie opierać się na domysłach, od ciągłego myślenia można zwariować :Wink: . 

Poza tym ogólnie dość ostrożnie podchodzę do ludzi (choć jest to ciężkie będąc otwartą, szybko podejmującą decyzje i bezpośrednią osobą) i zanim zaufam sprawdzam i obserwuję wielokrotnie, bo jak wiadomo o problem nie trudno. 

Zastanawiam się jednak na ile prawdopodobne jest, że chce mną manipulować? Ta psychologia tłumu mnie zmartwiła i to, że się przyznał, że czasami z niej korzysta. Rzuciłam okiem trochę na temat psychologii wykorzystanej w manipulacji człowiekiem(trochę żałuję, że dotknęłam tego tematu, ludzie nie powinni po to sięgać) i czasami łapałam go na zachowaniach czy wypowiedziach zgodnych z tamtymi zasadami i choć zdaję sobie sprawę, że opisane metody zaczerpnięto z życia oraz obserwacji i ludzie też się tak nieświadomie zachowują, to jednak mam wątpliwości. 

Muszę powiedzieć, że bardzo mi pomogłeś :Smile:

----------

